# FMT chip and Garmin



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I currently have a simrad and FMT chip. Yesterday, I went out on a friends boat to Flamingo - he has a garmin. For those of you wondering which way to go, let me say -I was shocked at how big the difference between the 2 units was. The garmin was a barely a step up from useless. There were islands that didn't even show up on the chart. The satellite imagery was so bad as to be useless. For any one considering a navico unit (lowrance and simrad) and the Florida Marine Tracks chip versus garmin - trust me - there is not even a decision to be made. I know money is always an option, but if you really need your gps to help with navigation in skinny waters - save the money some where else - get the fmt chip with a navico unit


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

At the Garmin booth at the Boat Show they are quite proud of their Everglades Map and all of their FL mapping for that matter.


----------

